# **** UBER!!



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

Endless hours with zero requests all while being onling during their supposed busy times & well within a busy area here in Las Vegas!!! When will the government stop this madness?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I see you were online 54 min. Where’s the endless hours you’re talking about?


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

Meaning I am constantly forced to wait 60-90-120 minutes or more for a ping that offers me like $4 at a McDonalds. Its an effing joke anymore!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Adding insult to injury you owe Uber $.50.


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Adding insult to injury you owe Uber $.50.


Lol, Uber can suck it for that $.50!


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

And how on earth did you conclude that I constantly downrate the customers? I do Ubereats. Its thumbs up or thumbs down. 95% of my customers receive the thumbs up. Thats when I actually have a customer to deliver to. 

Next excuse from the next Uber Shill please.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Doesnt seem like too many 
people were hungry near you
Maybe you should try driving passengers around....


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Maybe everybody was at a buffet ?


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Doesnt seem like too many
> people were hungry near you
> Maybe you should try driving passengers around....


ZERO CHANCE I WOULD EVER LET AN ENTITLED PAXHOLE ENTER MY VEHICHLE! ESP IN A TOWN LIKE VEGAS! ZERO CHANCE!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

54 minutes online? I"m online maybe around 2 hours during a my 3 ish hour shift. How many hours is 'endless'?


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello!! This is just 1 screenshot of many occurances morons!!! People have really become dense these days...

Furthermore how can any of you actually defend this horrid company? I state that the 56 minute waittimes are ongoing. Post a screenshot of a single occurance of it & get roasted for it.?.? How many shills are in this forum?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

William Sheldon said:


> ZERO CHANCE I WOULD EVER LET AN ENTITLED PAXHOLE ENTER MY VEHICHLE! ESP IN A TOWN LIKE VEGAS! ZERO CHANCE!


quit complaining about zero money then


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

William Sheldon said:


> Meaning I am constantly forced to wait 60-90-120 minutes or more for a ping that offers me like $4 at a McDonalds. Its an effing joke anymore!


Work multiple apps: Grubhub, Doordash, Postmates, etc. or apply to work directly w/ a restaurant to do delivery, Chinese places, pizza or Jimmy Johns. They make more $ than us IC's.


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

Dominos / JJ might guarantee you a better rate in that case. Always hiring. Atleast 15 an hour, work 60 hours a week and get mileage. 

These apps always have a downward trend in payments, and upward trend in anxiety.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

hpdriver said:


> Dominos / JJ might guarantee you a better rate in that case. Always hiring. Atleast 15 an hour, work 60 hours a week and get mileage.
> 
> These apps always have a downward trend in payments, and upward trend in anxiety.


They call that trickle down economics, just like pissing on U/L drivers.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Skip was brutal on Wednesday. Got an hour long timeout. I believe it was because I declined too many McDonalds and other losing orders but maybe it was just slow.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Perhaps you should buy a scooter/vespa/moped since you won't allow people in your car


----------



## UberBane (Sep 7, 2019)

William Sheldon said:


> Meaning I am constantly forced to wait 60-90-120 minutes or more for a ping that offers me like $4 at a McDonalds. Its an effing joke anymore!


Do you know how to put your phone onto airplane mode? When you don't go with a ping longer than 15 minutes, turn on airplane mode for 10 seconds and then turn it back off. it does not take you offline of Uber it just pauses your current trips. 85 to 90% of the time I do this as soon as I turn airplane mode off I immediately get a ping. I also avoid having my Wi-Fi on at the same time as I just fear that the switching between the two can also cause missed pings and create reception issues all together. I average 70 to $75 3 hours during week nights and the only time worth doing it is at dinner Make sure to position yourself in a heavily of Uber eat s restaurants. You can figure this out by downloading the Uber eats customer app and looking at who has what specials and then position yourself accordingly. But that airplane mode trick, anybody reading this this is like a golden ticket piece of advice. I wish you success and good luck. PS screw Uber and the CEO corrupt ignorant just giant you know what.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

William Sheldon said:


> ZERO CHANCE I WOULD EVER LET AN ENTITLED PAXHOLE ENTER MY VEHICHLE! ESP IN A TOWN LIKE VEGAS! ZERO CHANCE!


BTW: Our customers are NOT "Paxhole's"; they're passengers.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Dude relax. It can't be that bad out there. I mean, take in some pax, or you have no social skills? Whatever floats your boat.



William Sheldon said:


> Endless hours with zero requests all while being onling during their supposed busy times & well within a busy area here in Las Vegas!!! When will the government stop this madness?


Remember something....

Uber knows that you cherry pick. So guess what you get in return?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

William Sheldon said:


> Endless hours with zero requests all while being onling during their supposed busy times & well within a busy area here in Las Vegas!!! When will the government stop this madness?


The government?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

William Sheldon said:


> Hello!! This is just 1 screenshot of many occurances morons!!! People have really become dense these days...
> 
> Furthermore how can any of you actually defend this horrid company? I state that the 56 minute waittimes are ongoing. Post a screenshot of a single occurance of it & get roasted for it.?.? How many shills are in this forum?


i dont think they are defending the company , they just love busting your ballz lol

just wanted to apologize to the room,fatman and sheldon are both from vegas...looks like they got busted out at the casino again....7 OUT....LINE AWAY lol


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

William Sheldon said:


> When will the government stop this madness?


Looks like the madness is already stopped. Nobody is using the service.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

If you’re feeling up to it, reach out to support. They’ll walk you through these difficult times as apparently the guys in India have been trained to act like shrinks. They feel your pain man, you’re not alone!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Look here how it use to be in my day sonny. I present to you the saddest screenshot in all of rideshare.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

12hrs online? It would take me all week to do that......


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

The 12 hours is bad..but 218.on 48? Wow...just shoot me


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> The 12 hours is bad..but 218.on 48? Wow...just shoot me


Did you notice the tips? HA!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> BTW: Our customers are NOT "Paxhole's"; they're passengers.


Not every pax is a paxhole. But many are.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Our customers are NOT "Paxhole's"; they're passengers.


..........just as our posters are not "trolls", they are :"members".



Trafficat said:


> Not every pax is a paxhole. But many are.


..........just as not every poster is a "troll", but some are....................


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

William Sheldon said:


> Endless hours with zero requests all while being onling during their supposed busy times & well within a busy area here in Las Vegas!!! When will the government stop this madness?


Ouch.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Look here how it use to be in my day sonny. I present to you the saddest screenshot in all of rideshare.
> 
> View attachment 378207


Double ouch.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Look here how it use to be in my day sonny. I present to you the saddest screenshot in all of rideshare.
> 
> View attachment 378207


Good God man, $204 for 48 trips? Please tell us you're doing this solely to network or market a side business?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> Ouch
> Double ouch.


Here's a triple Ouch for you. I am from Roswell New Mexico and graduated from UNM in Albuquerque. That's right I lived on Cornell Street and Thaxton over behind Lobo Stadium. How is driving in Bourque? Do you get a lot of long trips to Santa Fe and so forth.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Here's a triple Ouch for you. I am from Roswell New Mexico and graduated from UNM in Albuquerque. That's right I lived on Cornell Street and Thaxton over behind Lobo Stadium. How is driving in Bourque? Do you get a lot of long trips to Santa Fe and so forth.


I can't believe the number of trips you had. I think my record for a day is 29 trips. So 48 is crazy!

Did you ever see a UFO in Roswell?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Maybe just to many Uber drivers there. Turn on pax app and look to see how many driver's


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

William Sheldon said:


> Hello!! This is just 1 screenshot of many occurances morons!!! People have really become dense these days...
> 
> Furthermore how can any of you actually defend this horrid company? I state that the 56 minute waittimes are ongoing. Post a screenshot of a single occurance of it & get roasted for it.?.? How many shills are in this forum?


We're not defending the company. How did you get that idea? We are belittling you.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

William Sheldon said:


> This is just 1 screenshot of many occurances morons!!!


I say you're not getting pings due to your salty attitude! Chill my good man. Tough love but ya had it coming.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

If the government can stop millions of people wanting to storm Area 51, they should be able to shut down Uber. Bring out the tanks!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Area 51 is in Nevada fool.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Look here how it use to be in my day sonny. I present to you the saddest screenshot in all of rideshare.
> 
> View attachment 378207


Agreed I have noticed if you stay online all day ( I do XL Only) You will make about $200.00 per day if you are online at key times 10-12 hours a day and if you can find yourself in the prime spots. Just keep your app on no matter where u are. So if you don't require a ton of sleep maybe 4 hours a day. If you keep your app on 20 hours a day you should make between $350.00 - $380.00 I am guessing.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

William Sheldon said:


> Endless hours with zero requests all while being onling during their supposed busy times & well within a busy area here in Las Vegas!!! When will the government stop this madness?


News Flash! No one cares about drivers who can't be bothered to stop driving long enough to FORCE ridesharing to do right by drivers or force them to close up shop.
The drivers are the ones with ALL the power. 
As they wait for others to do something things get worse.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Agreed I have noticed if you stay online all day ( I do XL Only) You will make about $200.00 per day if you are online at key times 10-12 hours a day and if you can find yourself in the prime spots. Just keep your app on no matter where u are. So if you don't require a ton of sleep maybe 4 hours a day. If you keep your app on 20 hours a day you should make between $350.00 - $380.00 I am guessing.


12 hours online should yield $340 if you are being aggressive and deadheading back into town a lot.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> 12 hours online should yield $340 if you are being aggressive and deadheading back into town a lot.


I would agree...on a 4 seater...



5☆OG said:


> I would agree...on a 4 seater...


Of course lots of factors come into play


----------

